# books about the history of the relations between the arabs and Iranians



## sean m (15 Dec 2013)

Hello,

It seems as though the Syrian civil war has brought more of a focus on the relations between the Arabs and the Iranians. Many books written about the more recent history have discussed the tense relations between the Iranians and Arab states, with the gulf states fearing the expansion of Shia Iranian influence in their neck of the woods. Does anyone know what the relations between the Persians and Arabs were in the more distant past? Both the Iranians and the Arabs have developed well known empires ex. Achaemenid Empire, Sasanian Empire, Umayyad Caliphate, Abbasid Caliphate. Can anyone mention any good books which discusses the relations between the Arabs and the Persians (Iranians), there does not seem to be much information on the internet.

Thank you,

Sean M.


----------

